# Hi all



## Wizard of Oz (Dec 30, 2006)

I just want to say "Hi" 2 everybody in this forum.

I'm a 30 years "young" dentist from Germany, with special interrest in modeling, riding my zx6rb or do some other sports ( Paintball, Badminton, scuba..) 
Actually i'm going to built a Bf 109 (maybe f) (scale is not yet set), so i hope, that with your help, i can get a lot of informations. So i hope my english is quite understandable that we can exchange some informations  

best regards

Chris


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 30, 2006)

you english seems fine and one of the moderators is fluent in both English and German for the bits you don't quite understand, and that sounds like quite a project you're getting yourself into, there're plenty of -109 fans on the site.............


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2006)

Hallo Wizard !!!
Nice to read you here.I see, you are interested in many things.Nice to welcome you. 

BTW. Some of the dental tools are very useful for modelers,aren't they.


----------



## Erich (Dec 30, 2006)

ah you didn't bring Dorthy or that stupid runt dog Toto did you ?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 30, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2006)

Welcome and I am the moderator who can speak English and German.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello and welcome from down under!


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 30, 2006)

Welcome mate.


----------



## Wizard of Oz (Dec 31, 2006)

first of all: thx for your welcome posts

@Wurger: u r right, some of them are quite usefull but it is much cheaper to buy 
this tools in a normal market. They are nearly the same, only difference is the missing Aesculap e.g mark.

@Erich: Hope they won't follow me.... 

@DerAdlerIstGelandet: Soso, ein Franke Sehr nette Gegend, hab in Erlangen studiert und in ne Zeit in der Nähe von Bayreuth gearbeitet


----------



## mkloby (Dec 31, 2006)

Welcome buddy!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2007)

Wizard of Oz said:


> @DerAdlerIstGelandet: Soso, ein Franke Sehr nette Gegend, hab in Erlangen studiert und in ne Zeit in der Nähe von Bayreuth gearbeitet



Schwäbisch aus Stuttgart eigentlich...


----------



## plan_D (Jan 4, 2007)

Watch out everyone, Chris will get confused and start speaking German to you at times. He forgets to change between languages sometimes !  Man, it's priceless - and amazing he can speak so well in both languages, I struggle with English !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2007)

I struggle with both English and German pD, dont worry.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 4, 2007)

You seem to do it pretty damn well compared to most of the populace of Europe.


----------



## Wizard of Oz (Jan 12, 2007)

@plan_D: sometimes i'm actually not so sure, if i understand german quite well xpc when i´m visiting bavaria, austria or switzerland

@DerAdlerIstGelandet: ups, hab mich dann wohl mit der Location:Ansbach vertan...vertan,vertan sprach der Hahn und stieg vom Schwan


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2007)

Ja ich arbeite in Ansbach. Ich bin Hubschrauber Techniker und wahr eine Bord Techniker auf Blackhawk Hubschrauber fuer der US Army. Ich bin eigentlich eine Amerikaner aber wuerde hier in Deutschland geboren und lebte mehr als 20 jahre in Deutschland. Meine Muetter und Frau sind Deutsche auch.

Meine Deutsch is nich perfekt aber ich denke es ist super fuer eine Ami.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 12, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Ja ich arbeite in Ansbach. Ich bin Hubschrauber Techniker und wahr eine Bord Techniker auf Blackhawk Hubschrauber fuer der US Army. Ich bin eigentlich eine Amerikaner aber wuerde hier in Deutschland geboren und lebte mehr als 20 jahre in Deutschland. Meine Muetter und Frau sind Deutsche auch.
> 
> Meine Deutsch is nich perfekt aber ich denke es ist super fuer eine Ami.



Holy crap - my high school german allowed me to read that


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 12, 2007)

good, you can tell me what they were saying about me, i'm no expert but it seems that "Deutschland" translates to "The Lanc", why else would he have said it so much


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2007)

I said "Anlca isa aa oolfa!"


----------



## Wizard of Oz (Jan 14, 2007)

@DerAdler: Dein Deutsch ist doch super und die Schwaben ham anscheinend auch schon ihre Spuren hinterlassen


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2007)

Ja meine Muetter und meine Frau sind Schwäbisch. Ich habe in der naehe von Stuggart fuer ungefaehr 17 jahre und jetzt in Mittlefranken fuer 6 jahre. Ich liebe es hier. Ich werde es vermissen wenn wir nach Alaska auswandern.


----------



## Wizard of Oz (Jan 14, 2007)

Alaska? thats quite the end of the world am i right 
The brother of my granny is living in benff/calgary, nice place to live. i guess alaska will be beautiful too, only a bit colder somtimes But why are u leaving? Buisiness or living your dreams?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2007)

Me and my wife living our dreams. Alaska is a beautiful place. She is studying to be a biologist at the University of Wuerzberg and I am an Aircraft Mechanic. The jobs for Aircraft mechanics in Alaska are great and for biology are the same. 

Ofcourse we do not wish to live in the middle of no where either. We want to live in a small town of about 7000 people that is outside of Anchorage, build our Timber Home there and raise a family. 

Naturally we will fly back to Germany once or twice a year to visit the family and everything.


----------



## Wizard of Oz (Jan 19, 2007)

sounds great...beatyful countryside is guaranteed but i guess you ll need a canada goose jacket and warm socks...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 19, 2007)

I am sure of it, but I will get used to it.


----------

